# How low can u go?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

This company trying to recruit contractor and here there price list and requirement!

Contractor Basic Price Scale
﻿Winterizations, Initial Secures, Boarding and Inspections
Knoblocks................................. $10.00
Deadbolts................................. $15.00
Lock-sets................................ $25.00
Padlocks................................ . $12.00
Dry-Winterization..................... $35.00
​Wet-Winterization................... . $45.00
Door Boarding- (bid approvals)....... $65.00
Window Boarding- bid approvals). ...$35.00
Property Inspection........................$10.00
Debris Removal​
Debris Removals ......................... $13.00 P
Hazardous Debris ........................ $19.00 P
Autos (bid approval only)............. $ 175.00 P





Contractor's Requirements and Qualifications. 
Our hiring process is simple but detailed. We must complete an application process to select the very best qualified individual Contractors possible. All qualified Contractors interested in becoming Vendors must meet our criteria. 
﻿CMI L.L.C. is seeking serious minded Contractors to fill our open districts. We have been growing fast and deeply dedicated to our serious Contractors and Clients. 

Contractors Qualifications
Due to the amount of time and labor involved in getting Contractors setup in the perspective districts and databases, potential Contractors are required to accept Contractor's Working Agreement to perform services for the minimum of 180 days.
The ability to follow all directions given by Management Teams and each assignment.
Proof of identity and citizen will be required upon acceptance.
References upon request
Liability Insurance-Management may provide 30 day gap to provide coverage.
Impressive time management skills
Professionalism Skills
Basic hand tools
Ability and comprehension of personal computer and scanner
Strong ability to read and write fluent english
Contractor must have their own personal economics to carry themselves for 30 day-fuels, supplies, etc.
The ability to pass a background check
The ability to start immediately 

Suppliers: Bargain Locks-CMI L.L.C. Starter Packet
Contractors position-Contractor
Trade: Property Preservation

Locations of opening: (Applications being accepted at this time)
Our coverage includes all states except Alaska and California 
We currently have long term Contractors working in the following states:
Maryland
West Virginia
Virginia
Delaware
Kentucky
Penn
Ohio
New York
New Jersey
Please email for application and questions: [email protected]
>>>If you believe you can meet these qualifications, please complete our online application.<<


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Its going to go as low as people will let it go.If i could find people to work for those prices i would RICH.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

you beat my price list


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Contractors are required to accept Contractor's Working Agreement to perform services for the minimum of 180 days.
> 
> Liability Insurance-Management may provide 30 day gap to provide coverage.
> 
> ...


If the prices aren't a big enough red flag?? 

Must commit to 180 days? Really, I'd be bankrupt long before that if they had any volume at all.

Management will float your general liabilty for 30 days? Can you say "I need a Newbie who doesn't know any better"

So they cover 48 states but only have "long term" contractors in 9 states? Besides what constitutes long term? They didn't go bankrupt and made it the full 180 days?

And finally, a gmail address? Get serious and get professional. Sure I use a Gmail account but I'm not trying to sub work in 48 states.......


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone needs to quit hitting the PIPE cause that stuff will meth u up !


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> This company trying to recruit contractor and here there price list and requirement!
> 
> Contractor Basic Price Scale
> ﻿Winterizations, Initial Secures, Boarding and Inspections
> ...


 
I'm putting tis on another site I blog on....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol how ignorant can a "company" be?


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeesh! i get paid 2-3 times that amount im glad i stepped foot into a decent paying company. I could never live on those prices around here i usualy drive 2 hour round trip to job sites


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

livinlife said:


> Jeesh! i get paid 2-3 times that amount im glad i stepped foot into a decent paying company. I could never live on those prices around here i usualy drive 2 hour round trip to job sites


Where are you?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The only item on that list even close to reality is the auto removal price.


The rest of them..............way off the mark.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Asking you to lower your price implies that there is fat in your profit margin. Am I soaking you for so much that I can take a bite out of my money for you?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Outfit's like this invite disputes...an are tripping over dollars to save a penny.

Too much liability to have hacks perform work on your clients homes... 

Wise up [email protected], and get with the program.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like Meilad from Quest Property Preservation is a business partner here. He told Cleanupman in a different post on a different site that the main reason they post ads so much on CL is because they have been on a rapid expansion model since day one, and they have been able to provide work for hundreds of others in the process.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PPC said:


> Looks like Meilad from Quest Property Preservation is a business partner here. He told Cleanupman in a different post on a different site that the main reason they post ads so much on CL is because they have been on a rapid expansion model since day one, and they have been able to provide work for hundreds of others in the process.


I believe I responded as I always do....
Irregardless of how many people he provides work to he is removing a layer of revenue that sould be going to the "boots on the ground" people fronting the resources to complete services...yes Quest needs to leave the arena...

my 2 cents...

I really believe that there should be "minimum standards" for service fees...that way all the "subbers" would be gone....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Below is a response from WL Harris as CMI,LLC Mgmt when queried about his firms low rates.

"I know what we pay. Remember, if you read the information correctly, it does state, this is the lowest we pay. Need to read completely."

Thank You
W. M. Harris
CMI L.L.C.Management
www.cmillcmanagement.com


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Below is a response from WL Harris as CMI,LLC Mgmt when queried about his firms low rates.
> 
> "I know what we pay. Remember, if you read the information correctly, it does state, this is the lowest we pay. Need to read completely."
> 
> ...


As in "read your work order" type of tone...


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

According to his website he will know what he pays for grass cuts in the Spring of 2013 after Congress establishes their protocols.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Lmao*

They will keep going lower as long as the idiots keep accepting the work orders


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Below is a response from WL Harris as CMI,LLC Mgmt when queried about his firms low rates.
> 
> "I know what we pay. Remember, if you read the information correctly, it does state, this is the lowest we pay. Need to read completely."
> 
> ...


So you signed up right??:whistling2: Look on the bright side, it can only go up from there.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BillG19805 (Jan 6, 2013)

check out the RipOff Report on this outfit.....

and regarding 2013 grass cuts I sent him the HUD 2013 Grass Cut Sheet, and asked what are you paying? No response


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BillG19805 said:


> check out the RipOff Report on this outfit.....


What, no "clicky thing"? How am I supposed to check out the ripoff report without a "clicky thing"?:001_unsure:


----------



## BillG19805 (Jan 6, 2013)

here's your clicky....

www.ripoffreport.com

cheers


----------

